# White Scar Jetbike Conversion



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Read through _Brotherhood of the Storm_ again and well it got me thinking. I love converting stuff, I just have problems with painting, but this conversion came to mind, what do you think about the following combined.










+


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

So help me god if you do not do this conversion now you will be spammed for all eternity! SPAMMED I tell you!!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm so tempted to do it, I dunno if it's exactly like the jetbike used in the book, if you go by the front cover, which is more like the Master of the Ravenwing Jetbike.

I have a master of the ravenwing metal jetbike though, but it's metal so it's hard to mess with, it has one of the hands of the master of the ravenwing gripping the handle, which is the same arm of the white scar piece has holding up. It also has a robe over his legs and carries a plasma cannon which means it can't be a character :/


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Even just a straight body swap would work for this! It would look really cool. I've often toyed with the idea of making a White Scars army JUST for all the bikes. What are you trying to get out of this conversion? Do you play games where you get to use those models as jet bikes or would you do a 'counts as' for games of 40K and use this as your HQ?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I found this cool bike-racing thing a while ago you could use it for...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

ntaw said:


> Even just a straight body swap would work for this! It would look really cool. I've often toyed with the idea of making a White Scars army JUST for all the bikes. What are you trying to get out of this conversion? Do you play games where you get to use those models as jet bikes or would you do a 'counts as' for games of 40K and use this as your HQ?


In the 30k Legion List you can have Jetbikes and Jetbike HQs.

I dunno though, at the moment I've just finished my first squad of Ultramarines, but maybe I could do some White Scars as allies. I just really like converting things, I got a looted OrK Valkyrie in my cupboard I've put together but have yet to paint and I don't even know if I'm going to end up with an Ork army lol.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

O.O THATS SO COOL!!!

I needs 30k now :/ Damn. Well then.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've perused the Legion rules as per a pdf version of the book, pretty impressed. If only I lived in the UK and didn't have to deal with overseas shipping...I think my band needs to go on tour. I could totally fill a speaker cab with sprues for the trip home. Plastic is super light, right???


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, but takes up a lot of space if you leave it on the sprue frame, better taking the bits out and putting them in a little plastic bag.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

hahaha good idea! Though since my bass player's currently in Australia I doubt it will happen any time soon unfortunately :'(. 

As for this jetbike: build it! Do you have any pictures of this looted Valkyrie? I've always loved that the savvy Ork player can buy just about any 40k vehicle sprue and make it theirs.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This was the last picture I'd taken over it. Might of added more though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've started hacking at the master of the ravenwing jetbike and just won the white scar commander bits I need off ebay, the only other bits I need is a left hand biker arm and a decent shoulder pad that's appropriate for the era, thinking about Mk II or Mk III.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The white scar commander bits turned up today, it's slightly small than the master of the ravenwing body but I think it'll work, only problem is the handle of the bike might be a bit far away so it may be difficult to get him to hold it, but I'll try, if not what do you think about him firing a bolt pistol? He won't have any hands on the handles though then.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

dude go for it!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Slight preview, the original model was stripped which is why there's still black over the model here and there. Had to use green stuff on the leg as I had to cut off the Dark Angels Symbol. I also cut off the plasma cannon and converted it into a heavy bolter and used some green stuff to make some anti grav plates to add a bit more detail.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks  the only other thing I was going to add is a white scar shoulder pad, but do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Quick update, started painting it, just waiting to get the wash I want to add some shadow to the white etc. Ont he edges of things though if I briefly touch it, it scraps some of the paint away >.<


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking fantastic! This is going to be grand once it is completed. What are you going to do for the base?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure, when I got the model originally it already has a base that had been based but I'm wondering whether I should change it. As it is atm it's basically got sand which has been painted up to a bone highlight a long with patches of flock and then three rocks which have been painted, so unsure whether I should change it, or leave it as it is.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Some more pictures, had problem with the lighting, will try take better ones tomorrow.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Dat is coooool. I wish chaos could have cool things like that. Nice work


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks  I actually found painting him to be quite ok despite it being white, I found a good technique off the internet and the only thing that let me down was my sloppy work and rushing to get it done.

Wondering what to do next though, I was thinking of a normal bike squadron using the white scar conversion kit and along with some MkII torsos and pads and back packs.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Thanks  I actually found painting him to be quite ok despite it being white, I found a good technique off the internet and the only thing that let me down was my sloppy work and rushing to get it done.


The white looks very good where on the interwebs did you find it? I agree with you on the paint work could use a bit of a tidy up but otherwise excellent kudos to you +rep


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I used the technique from this page, It's really simple I think but very effective. I still need to go over the white again and clean up the parts which shouldn't really have shade, cause it makes it a little messy.


----------

